# 70 Datsun 510 engine help..



## Dustanoo (Jun 23, 2005)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/dustanoo/35121115_113255911_0.jpg
heres it is problem is timing i have no clue how to adjust it... the cap wont turn its already set in one spot help? sorry newb<<<


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

there is a bolt near the carbs that holds the distributor timing, you should see marks for it. you need to loosen that and do your thing.


----------

